# Cardinal Shrimp @ Big Als Whitby



## Pleconomous (Mar 7, 2008)

If anyone is looking for some Cardinal shrimp, Big Al's Whitby had about a dozen there yesterday for 24.99 each. Not sure what their going rate is, just letting people know whats out there. Also had some orange bee shrimp and some crystal reds for 9.99ea.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

BA's Miss. had the Cardinal shrimp for $12.99 before.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

matti2uude said:


> BA's Miss. had the Cardinal shrimp for $12.99 before.


BA is bringing in a whole bunch of new shrimps and sometimes they will say cardinal but be yellow nose reds, or milili shrimp, etc. They said they are going to start carrying many more strains.


----------

